
Tell HN: Cure for imposter syndrome - uptownhr
Tell your new Jr hires it is normal. It is normal for anyone to not know a brand new codebase. Even the most experienced programmer will need an acceptable amount of time before being acquainted with a codebase and architecture. They only know how to ask better questions.<p>So teach your new hires and guide them towards the right question.<p>It is not up to the new hires to get our of the imposter syndrome. It&#x27;s most likely because you are making them feel that way, asking for the impossible.
======
CyberFonic
I have come across the opposite problem: new hires who think they know better
than the greybeards. There doesn't seem to be any correlation whether they
have gone to college or self-taught.

What do you do without bruising their delicate egos?

------
twobyfour
FWIW, it's not just juniors or new hires who can and do suffer from imposter
syndrome. Just saying.

